# Picture viewing from a disc



## Wagoneer2001 (Mar 7, 2013)

The program that I use to view pictures from a CD/DVD type disc will only display what is on the disc up to image #999. I have more than one program/software that does this. Is there something I can do or is there a program/software that will allow me to view images #1000 & up?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you just use Picture viewer direct on the CD instead of using the software on the disk?


----------



## Wagoneer2001 (Mar 7, 2013)

I found it that way when viewing directly from the CD as well as from Canon's Zoombrowser.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you just open directly the other photos?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Irfanview is an excellent viewer that, to my knowledge, has no limits on the number of images.


----------



## Wagoneer2001 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, had to be out of town for a few days. I can see all of the 1200+ photos from the original download from the memory card(s). It's just after I transfer them to disc, I can't view all of them from the disc.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What program are you using? Have you thought about restructuring the disk? Perhaps each folder only holds 500 images. That's along the lines of what the digital camera does, or at least my camera.


----------

